

O'Reilly Webinar: Designing Type-Safe Haskell APIs  - maxcan
http://www.yesodweb.com/blog/2012/08/webinar-oreilly

======
evincarofautumn
“Any invariant enforced by the type system is guaranteed to be correct
throughout your codebase.”

Strictly speaking, this is only true of languages with sound type systems. C++
lets me enforce immutability with “const”, yet I can deliberately subvert the
type system with “const_cast” if I know better than the compiler, or if I just
feel like invoking undefined behaviour today.

“I strongly believe that a reason we're seeing people moving to dynamically
typed languages is because the popular statically typed languages have given
static typing such a bad name.”

This is my perception as well. Static typing that doesn’t actually give you
any guarantees is just a nuisance. And developers are notoriously busy, and
lazy—it’s only when you can _conveniently_ apply a tool that you actually
_will_ apply it. In that regard, Haskell is excellent: it makes me type
without making me type.

------
SkyMarshal
Just registered, and then ran the system check to make sure my Ubuntu laptop
can watch the webinar:

 _Operating System Failed We have detected that your operating system does not
meet the optimal webcast specifications for listening to and/or viewing
webcasts. We recommend the following operating systems: Windows 7 or Windows
XP SP2, and Mac OS X 10.4. Please note that users with older versions of
Windows (Windows NT 4.0, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows 95), Mac, Linux, and
Unix operating systems may or may not experience difficulties listening to
and/or viewing webcasts. Please contact your network administrator regarding
any operating system upgrades._

Surprising from O'reilly, but I guess that's an artifact of choosing Flash for
this.

